# How big is your nose?



## Sofronitsky

Apologies in advance for the existence of this poll...

In some of the instructional books I've read from the early twentieth century, many critics and musicologist described having a 'wide-brimmed, large nose' as an indication of talent.


So, uh... how big is your nose?


----------



## Chrythes

Is it because a lot of of the greatest piano players were Jewish?

:lol:

I am only partly Jewish, so my nose is unfortunately in the "normal" range.
But I've got it in blood, so who knows, maybe it's enough to make me more talented than the average pianist.


----------



## Dodecaplex

As big as a watermelon.


----------



## Lunasong

I don't have a button nose and I'm sure I am very talented. In _something_.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 4313

They must excel in it...


----------



## Oliver

My nose is actually quite big. It bulges out a bit at the top and is pretty wide. Apparently that's because I have black ancestry.. though I'm probably the palest person you'll ever meet.


----------



## Crudblud

I have a small nose, in good proportion with the rest of me. I am also terrible at playing keyboard instruments.


----------



## PetrB

Dodecaplex said:


> As big as a watermelon.


Very talented boy, then!


----------



## Mesa

It's of a size sufficient that i could go unnoticed in a French synagogue.


----------



## PetrB

"In some of the instructional books I've read from the early twentieth century, many critics and musicologist described having a 'wide-brimmed, large nose' as an indication of talent."

I'm not telling you how big my nose is - that's, um... personal 

LOL. Wasn't that the same era when people were using Phrenology -- considered briefly as 'scientific' -- to determine, for example, that an individual might be 'a criminal type?'

In the seventies, I did a brief bit of coaching under the guidance of a 90 year-old Russian pianist who had compiled a mountain of 'evidence' in the way of photos of hundreds of famous performing musicians, his hypothesis being that each had ears which stuck out more than usual from the head, and that those musician's ears were more in the shape of a conch shell, i.e. 'physiologically' more suited to pick up sound ~ ERGO, that is the natural heightened sense which drew them to music.

Lol, oh, Lol.

P.s. In the 1800's, 1900's, throughout Europe, antisemitism was always to a degree rife: often, the only 'respectable' position where a Jew would be recognized and treated without disdain was in the arts: this was and may still be true in Russia. Jewish culture also tends to value both education and the arts more than many of the 'Christian' Western counterparts. // Conversely, the same phenomenon involving different denominations existed in Britain. I read somewhere that in C of E Anglican Britain, the underclass there were Catholic; a disproportionate number of British actors up until the sixties and seventies were Catholic.

Ravel; Stravinsky; Poulenc; Rachmaninov


----------



## Praeludium




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My nose is like Hilary Hahn's but points up slightly.


----------



## kv466

Big enough to know when I smell something fishy.


----------

